# slow cinematic waltz



## bertherbis

Hello folks,

This might be an easy one for some of you...

There is a very famous piece of music, often used in film and television, and I would love to know the title and composer. It's a rather slow minor waltz that begins with a few bars of the classic oom-pa-pa rhythm. Then, a sad trombone comes in to play the lilting melody. For any musicians out there...say the piece is in D minor, the trombone lead would begin A - F, E, D, all descending. The A section eventually builds to a somewhat balletic finish, and for all I know this piece is part of a famous ballet!

If any of you folks can help me, I will be very grateful.

Best regards,
Bert Herbis


----------



## bertherbis

*mystery solved!*

I'll answer my own question now...

My memory got it wrong - it's actually a clarinet that takes the first lead, and not a trombone. It's a Shostakovich piece, the 2nd waltz from his 2nd Jazz Suite. I know that Kubrick ended his last movie with that piece, and I'm pretty sure it's been used all over the place. Who knew it was good old Shostakovich all along?

Hopefully this tidbit will come in handy to some of you out there...

Best,
Bert Herbis


----------

